# u.p. Trapping and predator calling trip



## pokeyjeeper

I will be going to spend 9 days with swampbuck 10 pt (skip) I will be staying with skip and doing a lot of trapping and if I have time some predator calling I will be setting for coyotes bobcats fox fisher and pine marten and also weasels (ermine) I may do some water sets will have to see how cold it is as thick ice is a pain to chop through I’ll get some pictures up and try to keep everyone posted I leave on Thursday 11/30 and may get a few k9 weasel sets out when I get up there but it’s an 8 hour drive but I will be out at the crack of dawn on Friday 12/1 and set hard


----------



## hassell

Good luck on your quest, Boy sure wish I could join you guys. Keep Skip on his toes and do not let him talk you into grabbing supposedly dead yotes !!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Lol I’m going to show him how us flatlanders scratch em behind the ears first eh


----------



## 220swift

Good luck pokey, shake Skip's hand for me. Keep us up-to-date on your adventure.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck on your trip, tell Skip Hi for me.


----------



## glenway

Was thinking about Skip today and glad you'll be sharing some time.

Might wanna take a smokepole with ya. The 10-day season starts Friday the 1st in Yooperville.

Best of luck, Pokey.


----------



## youngdon

Have fun pokey. Tell Skip to answer his phone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good luck pokeyjeeper


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Made it to the u.p. Warm and no snow skip and I put out 4 fisher/pine marten sets each today and did a lot of scouting here's a few pictures of my sets




I used red squirrels and beaver meat for bait will post more tomorrow


----------



## hassell

Looks good, Skip will miss those planter pots !!


----------



## 220swift

lol


----------



## glenway

Thanks for the update, Pokey. Cold is sweeping in mid-week. Maybe some snow then. Best of luck.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Put more sets out today mink,beaver,weasel,bobcat only took a few pictures today there is a two day check law here so tomorrow is the big check day warm again 50* here's the pictures from today 
Beaver set 

Mink pocket sets 


Bobcat set


----------



## pokeyjeeper

We got fur boys I got a muskrat in one of my mink pocket set


Skip got a long tail weasel in one of his fisher sets 


And he also connected on a large pine marten so now he is tagged out


We also put out a few more weasel boxes 


Here's a picture of both of us with all the fur


----------



## youngdon

Skip must like you Pokey, He let you wear the skunk hat.


----------



## 22magnum

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on guys, sharing the skunk lure.


----------



## Larry

Fantastic stuff men......keep it up!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Hassell and youngdon skip has been calling me stinky for 3 days now as I brought a new bottle of Dunlap hellfire lure with me and man that stuff is loud


----------



## glenway

That's funny, Pokey.

When I hunted coyotes in the eastern UP with Bob Patrick 20 years ago, he gave me his tip for using that stinky stuff. Seems he didn't much like waiting in line at the bank, so he'd douse himself in stench. Sure enough, everyone let him through to the front.

Thanks for the great pictures. Good to see Skip tagging along.

If you want to set some traps for coyotes at my place when you get back, give me a call. I'll check them daily and you can have all the fur.

Snow's on the way!


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats to both of you ! It must be fun checking those kind of traps not really knowing what might be in them.


----------



## 220swift

Nice work gentlemen!


----------



## C2C

Good job guys

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys rain all day today but I am tagged out now too I got a big fisher in the dirt hole set I put out for bobcat and I also connected on another muskrat Skip and I pull all of the fisher/pine marten sets in the rain this morning here's today's picture


----------



## 220swift

NICE!!!!!


----------



## hassell

Well done, shake and bake rat.


----------



## glenway

Those fishers are larger than I had thought. Good going, Pokey! Should start turning white there soon.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats... Tagged out? You can only trap one?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys az yes we are only allowed one we got a lot of rain here yesterday and big wind today skip and i pulled sets I have 3 weasel boxes out yet and one beaver/otter set once this weather moves on and the ground freeze’s up I’ll put out some k9 sets


----------



## yotehd

Congrats boys,nice mart & beautiful fisher, I may havta meet up with you boys next time,the boys learning to trap now he's over in the Soo.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks yotehd yeah maybe we could hook up next year no fur today skip and I went out and I set 10 weasel boxes and 6 k9/cat sets we still don't have good snow for tracking skip pushed me hard he timed me at every set so I only took two pictures today but he did take sheron and I out for dinner tonight it was a great time here's today's pictures 


And skip with his bloody marry


----------



## youngdon

Of all Skips hats that's the one I like the best. I know he went through hell and then some over there. Thanks for your service Skip.

That looks more like one of them there fruity drinks.


----------



## glenway

Looks like Skip's drinking his meal.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Did some coyote calling yesterday no takers got back late no big snow here yet pulled all my sets today foot holds were all empty out of 13 weasel boxes 3 connected I got two red squirrels and one large deer mouse skip and I made one coyote calling set just before dark tonight but had no takers we are going calling all day tomorrow after dinner tonight skip had me put up the two red squirrels I will post pictures tomorrow if all the fur here's the pictures of one of the red squirrels


----------



## glenway

Glad you got even with some red squirrels. Put them up? Did you eat them, too? The back half of them are good eating - what there is. Got a little snow when you get back.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Glenway put up means skin and put the hide on a form board and flesh the hide ok skip and I went west of his place today left at 6:30 am this morning it was snowing hard at the first calling stand there was a foot of snow on the ground and it was still coming down no takers on that set here's a picture of it 


We ended up pulling out of there before we could not get out as a 8 mile walk in 15*f was not something we wanted to do the fur was just not moving today we got back to skips place before dark and I started packing up and took a few pictures of the fur here's the pictures 



This was a great trip a lot of firsts happened for me and Skip and Sharon were gracious enough to put up with me for 9 days thank you to both of you skip I learned a lot from you thank you 
Pokey


----------



## C2C

Looks like fun ..best time of year by far

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

What a great experience for you Pokey, learning from a master first hand.


----------



## glenway

Thanks for taking us along, Pokey.

Yeah, the snow up there has to be considered when getting off road.

Offer's still open, if you didn't get enough trapping already.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* 8 Maybe 10 for the high today snowing now looks like another 6" today-----Sure Glad Pokey was here last week-WE HAD A GREAT TIME even though the weather was bad---I had appointments at the VA Hospital yesterday in Iron Mountian [85 miles west from home] and I scouted some old stomping grounds on the way home and found where all the weasels and coyotes were hiding LOL-Better make 25 more weasel boxes POKE for next year* :biggrin: * Well we set out to get a Marten and a Fisher and got it done-----Time to put another log on the fire*

*skip*


----------



## glenway

Good to hear from you, Skip. I think I can keep Pokey busy with the traps for a while when he gets here. Good snow on the ground now.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good to see you on here skip lol if I bring any more traps next time I’ll need a trailer to hall everything


----------



## Larry

Will them there weasel boxes catch kangaroo rats and prairie dogs? :smiley-cowboy: :smiley-cowboy:


----------



## 220swift

have you got a few up there Larry....... :mrgreen:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good to see you back on Skip !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

I use a 2” hole and a victor rat trap they wack red squirrels good


----------



## glenway

I'd love for you to work on the reds for me, too, Pokey. I didn't shoot many this fall and it wouldn't bother me to wipe 'em all out. And, I know right where they live. Do fox squirrels not get in the traps?


----------



## C2C

Great thread and pictures, I've almost forgotten what snow looks like .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

I’ve never had one get in Glenway


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thank you c2c and everyone who replied and followed this thread


----------

